# VW Beetle Lips



## DynisBeetle247 (Feb 4, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get some VW Beetle Lips, its a sticker where the top lip is on the hood and the bottom lips is on the bumper. I tried to illustrate what Im talking about.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (DynisBeetle247)*

go to a local vinyl/sign shop and they can make one for you.


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (Mikes72sb)*

oh my god, are you serious?


----------



## DynisBeetle247 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (pueblorrado v3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pueblorrado v3.0* »_oh my god, are you serious?

 
About What???


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (DynisBeetle247)*

For the love of Deutschland. Don't do that.


----------



## DynisBeetle247 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (UFC_Champ_Scott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UFC_Champ_Scott* »_For the love of Deutschland. Don't do that.

I am so confused...what are u talkin about?? Dont Do What???


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (DynisBeetle247)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DynisBeetle247* »_I am so confused...what are u talkin about?? Dont Do What???

they are talking about getting these lips made up for your car. Most people here think that they're ugly and stupid, including me, but it's your car after all, so go ahead and do what you like. 
Just head to a sign shop or a local speed shop with a vinyl printer and just tell them what you're looking for and they can make one for you.


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

I've seen these, but on a "lady bug" for the Merry Maids ("We have the cleaning bug!"), it also had antenni that came out of the fenders above the headlights, with actual eyelashes glued down. It was all a vinyl wrap. It's unique, I give you that


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (DynisBeetle247)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DynisBeetle247* »_Does anyone know where I can get some VW Beetle Lips...


----------



## anit_x (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (DynisBeetle247)*

Are you going to get a thong with that? If you end up getting the lips, I want to see pics for sure.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (anit_x)*

This is one of the reasons I sometimes regret getting a Beetle


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (r0nd3L)*

Simma. No reason to be nasty.
Get what makes you happy.
I would never get anything like that, but I say go for it.
You'll just have to find a place that does cut vinyl and tell 'em what you want.


----------



## DynisBeetle247 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (UFC_Champ_Scott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UFC_Champ_Scott* »_Simma. No reason to be nasty.
Get what makes you happy.
I would never get anything like that, but I say go for it.
You'll just have to find a place that does cut vinyl and tell 'em what you want.

THANX!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (DynisBeetle247)*

Yuck. I don't know how some people have enough taste to buy a NB, yet go and ruin it right after.
I have no question as to why so many people think male NB owners are homos.
SMG


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Yuck. I don't know how some people have enough taste to buy a NB, yet go and ruin it right after.
I have no question as to why so many people think male NB owners are homos.
SMG

Right on as always, SMG.


----------



## anit_x (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

Scott, I'm wasn't trying to be nasty. But if she's [sorry don't know your name] going for the 'female' beetle theme then eyelids/lashes and other female details [eg. thong] might be something she'd be interested in. It's not really MY thing, but do what makes you happy. *BLACK POWER!!*


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (DynisBeetle247)*

No comment. I'll just bite my tongue on this one.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_No comment. I'll just bite my tongue on this one.

Dontcha mean 'lip'?


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Dontcha mean 'lip'?









Ba-dump CHING


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Dontcha mean 'lip'?
























Bill, don't give her any lip (and you thought YOU'RE pun was lame







)


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (Mikes72sb)*

Not to worry Mike, I'm sure we'll just 'kiss and make up'.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (Billsbug)*

If you guys don't shut up, I'm gonna give you a fat lip! 
...ok, I think now the puns can stop anytime http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_If you guys don't shut up, I'm gonna give you a fat lip!

A fatty?








rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrruns for cover...


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
A fatty?









Good idea dude! Umm, where did I leave my lighter? Crap, I don't remember...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_
Good idea dude! Umm, where did I leave my lighter? Crap, I don't remember...










Umm, I meant the other meaning.


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_
Crap, I don't remember...










goooo figure.
i never thought i would see hostility int he new beetle forum. this made my day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (pueblorrado v3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pueblorrado v3.0* »_I'm not actually gay

Suuuuuure you're not.


----------



## gilliganII (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (UFC_Champ_Scott)*

Doesn't it take one to know one? LOL


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: VW Beetle Lips (gilliganII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilliganII* »_Doesn't it take one to know one?

Only in chat, Gil.
...could we _BE_ any more off topic?!


----------

